

Ask HN: Review this "single input login" implementation - Breefield

Here's how I saw it: http://recurseapp.com/single-login
Based off: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1824878<p>After implementing it, I have to say – the thing has a lot of holes, it doesn't work quite as well as I'd like, and most of all, it's incredibly unintuitive.<p>I didn't fancy up there error state at all because I don't tell my users if it was their email or password which was wrong, simply that the combination was incorrect.<p>It might work in the header of a website if you don't want to direct your users away from the current page and you don't have the vertical space to show a stacked login form. But I'm going to keep sending my users to http://recurseapp.com/login
======
Breefield
<http://recurseapp.com/single-login>

------
kingsidharth
Err... were exactly can I see it working?

